# OT: Hawks in the Playoffs (Merged)



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

You heard it here first.

Celtics have no answer for Josh Childress.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

First of all.... I would like your hookup for the potent weed you are smoking.

Second of all, I know you followed the Blazers around and everything, but... having a Kobe Bryant avatar pretty much invalidates any Blazer fandom you have, in my opinion. You can still be redeemed by loading a picture of the Rapist being dunked on by some random Blazer, I will be looking for it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*



chris_in_pdx said:


> First of all.... I would like your hookup for the potent weed you are smoking.
> 
> Second of all, I know you followed the Blazers around and everything, but... having a Kobe Bryant avatar pretty much invalidates any Blazer fandom you have, in my opinion. You can still be redeemed by loading a picture of the Rapist being dunked on by some random Blazer, I will be looking for it.


Eric lost a bet, thats why he has that avatar.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*



Hap said:


> Eric lost a bet, thats why he has that avatar.


If it was me, I would not post on here for the duration of the bet rather than give the Rapist any play whatsoever.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

You have some of the wierdest predictions ever.

Guess what? Atlanta has no answer to either of the big 3. Celtics in 4.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*



chris_in_pdx said:


> If it was me, I would not post on here for the duration of the bet rather than give the Rapist any play whatsoever.


If I do that, then the terrorists have won.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*



ZackAddy said:


> If I do that, then the terrorists have won.


Eric, totally respect the fact that you're sporting the Kobe avatar, I took the time to find other options that might work for you. I have listed them below.























































The I'm not getting my way photos!


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

That L.A. smog is really clouding your better judgment, Eric.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

The darth Kobe one actually looks pretty cool. lol.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

Take note: My Hawks are currently crushing the lowly Celtics.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

love the avatar ZackAddy......very nice! I goes very nice with your signature *(Kobe is my role model. (not)*) almost like they were meant to go together huh.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*



HOWIE said:


> love the avatar ZackAddy......very nice! I goes very nice with your signature *(Kobe is my role model. (not)*) almost like they were meant to go together huh.


Yep. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*



ZackAddy said:


> Yep. Thanks for the photo.


Just one Blazer fan helping another Blazer fan reach his true potential. 

Now what does Atlanta have to do in the second half to bounce Boston in this game? I hate it when players all jump on a team and want to win a championship. I wasn't a fan of Karl Malone or Gary Payton doing it with LA and not a fan of KG doing it with Boston. Not a huge KG fan, Ray Allen gets a bye since he was traded there.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*



HOWIE said:


> Just one Blazer fan helping another Blazer fan reach his true potential.
> 
> Now what does Atlanta have to do in the second half to bounce Boston in this game? I hate it when players all jump on a team and want to win a championship. I wasn't a fan of Karl Malone or Gary Payton doing it with LA and not a fan of KG doing it with Boston. Not a huge KG fan, Ray Allen gets a bye since he was traded there.


KG was traded there too.

As for my Hawks, it's a rout. They're totally owning the Cs. Childress has yet to miss a shot.


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

Pachulia sounds like an inscence 

This is the first game I've gotten to watch in this series. Rondo is the only Celt I like but Atlanta..I'm jumpin on there bandwagon. I hope the Hawks win and KG cries like Adam Morrison when Gonzaga lost. I used to like KG until he punk'd the Blazers. The dude is intense.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*



ZackAddy said:


> KG was traded there too.
> 
> As for my Hawks, it's a rout. They're totally owning the Cs. Childress has yet to miss a shot.


Um yea, but he made it happen. He changed his mind on playing for Boston remember? Going to Boston prior to the Ray Allen trade was a hell no from the KG camp. He said he didn't want to play in Boston, did his best John Elway impression and that was that. Allen gets traded there and he comes around.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

Josh Smith is a beast. That guy is scary good when he's on his game. I love seeing those players who step up their game even more in the playoffs while others might wilt Uncle Cliffy style.

And Joe Johnson is Brandon Roy-smooth. Love his game. No way the Hawks win the series but they can give Boston a run for their money if they can play like this.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

IMPRESSIVE win Atlanta!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

Here are a few more Kobe shots if you want to change up a little.

Kobe picking his nose









Bloody Koby









I just like this one since Laker fans hate shaq now









Complaining to the refs -as usual 









Kobe sprains ankle









here is some KOBE BEEF









Just another image for a different angle of the one you already have


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

Well you got the wrong Josh but atleast the Hawks won tonight..


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

Thorton pissed off Pierce BAD. Pretty unsportmanlike to get in someones face like that while they are on the ground. 

And isn't it a suspension if someone enters off the bench during a fight? Scalabrini (spelling?) ran out and stopped Paul as he was walking to the Hawks bench which could have led to a fight.

I bet Pierce has a good game in game 4. Watch out Al


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

Change your avatar back Zack...very cute but aint gonna fly...honor! :cheers:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*



majic_sean said:


> Thorton pissed off Pierce BAD. Pretty unsportmanlike to get in someones face like that while they are on the ground.
> 
> And isn't it a suspension if someone enters off the bench during a fight? Scalabrini (spelling?) ran out and stopped Paul as he was walking to the Hawks bench which could have led to a fight.
> 
> I bet Pierce has a good game in game 4. Watch out Al


Thats Horford, not Thornton. I agree though, not the best move. Horford played great though, hope he develops well.


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

oops. I always get those two backwards


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*



ZackAddy said:


> Yep. Thanks for the photo.


Zack, as long as you have to use the Kobe avatar, why don't you customize your avatar line and make it anti-Kobe in some way (instead of just "Lifetime Member")? Under the terms of the bet, are you allowed to say something like, "Kobe cheats on his wife," or "Kobe breaks into tears," or "Kobe-Crybaby," etc.?

If so, put it up there NOW! That way we can all see that you're really not a Laker fan!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

^no he cant Talkhard....he isnt even allowed to have the "(not)" but Ill let that one slide...but I draw the line at the apology avatar :biggrin:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

DaRizzle:

1) The bet said I had to write "Kobe is my role model" as my signature but didn't disclude me from adding anything to it.

2) All you said is that I had to have Kobe as my avatar. Well, Kobe is currently in my avatar so I don't see what he problem is. You never said "It has to be Kobe dunking."


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*



ZackAddy said:


> You heard it here first.
> 
> Celtics have no answer for Josh Childress.


^^^Prophecy^^^

Hawks win Game 3 (enroute to winning series). Josh Childress shoots 75% from the field.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

Change the Avatar!!! A bet is a bet


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*



DaRizzle said:


> Change the Avatar!!! A bet is a bet


Kobe is in the avatar. How am I breaking the agreement??


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

You are being really lame....whatever dude, you are flaking on a bet...lame, lame, lame For a couple hours=funny Rest of the bet= not a man of your word.

Either honor the bet or go back to your normal avatar and I will know you cant be trusted on friendly bets


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

how long do you have to have the kobe avatar for..its been a few weeks already.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

I'll change the avatar back if it's that important to you. It means nothing to me either way. You never said I couldn't use the photo I used. You're making up rules as you go along.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

great sig


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

You changed the rules as you went along, but it means NOTHING to me.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

bet its till the flakers are duppped


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

Fine then...go back to a POR avatar. Dont try to make me out as the bad guy. Im more perturbed about you not honoring the bet, not what you changed it to.

Really, change it back to whatever you want, bet is over obviously


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*



ZackAddy said:


> You changed the rules as you went along, but it means NOTHING to me.


In any honor bet, there is the spirit of the bet that should be taken into account. The idea is that your avatar would be supporting Kobe, a player your opponent loves and you hate. I hate to see your avatar but I think it shows you are a man of your word to change it back and honor the spirit, not just the letter of the bet.


I lost a bet with friend (sonics fan) once and had to wear a sonics jersey to a Blazer/sonics game. That sucked, but bets must be honored.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*



DaRizzle said:


> Fine then...go back to a POR avatar. Dont try to make me out as the bad guy. Im more perturbed about you not honoring the bet, not what you changed it to.
> 
> Really, change it back to whatever you want, bet is over obviously


You're not happy no matter what I do.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

bets ZZZZZZZZZ

there is a good reason I dont take any bets other than the prestige bets.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

Utherhimo mind your own damn business. If its so boring to you then dont comment.

Zack listen to God...there lies salvation


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*



ZackAddy said:


> DaRizzle:
> 
> 1) The bet said I had to write "Kobe is my role model" as my signature but didn't disclude me from adding anything to it.
> 
> 2) All you said is that I had to have Kobe as my avatar. Well, Kobe is currently in my avatar so I don't see what he problem is. You never said "It has to be Kobe dunking."


change your "lifetime member" to say "no means no Kobe!"


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

losing a little respect of the people around here....it can be mended


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*



DaRizzle said:


> losing a little respect of the people around here....it can be mended


wha? I can't have a little fun??

Laker fans were chanting "DUI" at Carmelo during games 1 and 2..I think it's fair to chant back "No means no!"*














































































*of course I am kidding.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*



DaRizzle said:


> losing a little respect of the people around here....it can be mended


All this avatar talk....am I late to the party? Why do you have a Kwame Brown avatar?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

^to stay humble :biggrin:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

How bout my Hawks? Stickin it to the Cs. Woohoo!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

I wouldnt exactly say they are 'sticking it' to them, but this game is a joy to watch. I should be studying for finals, but this game is just too fun. I would absolutley love to see Atlanta take this series(Probably in 7, if at all) and ruin the 'dream' final of Boston v. LA.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

Did you just see Mike Woodson celebrating with 5 more minutes left in the game??


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

Please keep in mind that I started this thread BEFORE Game 3. 

Go Hawks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*



ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I wouldnt exactly say they are 'sticking it' to them, but this game is a joy to watch. I should be studying for finals, but this game is just too fun. I would absolutley love to see Atlanta take this series(Probably in 7, if at all) and ruin the 'dream' final of Boston v. LA.


How do you think I feel? LOL. Two finals tomorrow. I went to the game and had to drag my self right back home to start studying.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in 6*

ZA...referring the Hawks as "My Hawks"......just doesn't sound right..


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*OT: Hawks in the Playoffs*

Point Guard: Mike Bibby vs Derek Fisher, Advantage HAWKS
Shooting Guard: Joe Johnson vs Kobe Bryant, EVEN
Small Forward: Marvin Williams vs Vladimir Radmanovic, Advantage HAWKS
Power Forward: Josh Smith vs Lamar Odom, Advantage HAWKS
Center: Al Horford vs Pau Gasol, EVEN
Bench: Advantage LAKERS
Coach: Advantage LAKERS

I pick the Hawks in 5 games.

Bookmark this thread.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT-- NBA Finals Matchup: Hawks vs Lakers*

Eric...dude, take a chill pill


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: OT-- NBA Finals Matchup: Hawks vs Lakers*

rly:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT-- NBA Finals Matchup: Hawks vs Lakers*

What does O RLY mean?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT-- NBA Finals Matchup: Hawks vs Lakers*

Actually, I might have to give the edge to JJ in a head to head with Kobe:

http://www.nba.com/games/20080206/LALATL/boxscore.html
Kobe Bryant: 11 pts, 4-16 FGs

Joe Johnson: 28 pts, 5 assts, 4 rebs


Checkmate.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: OT-- NBA Finals Matchup: Hawks vs Lakers*

lay off the shrooms dude..seriously..once in a while they are funny, but the forum is flooded with them


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OT-- NBA Finals Matchup: Hawks vs Lakers*



ZackAddy said:


> Actually, I might have to give the edge to JJ in a head to head with Kobe:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/games/20080206/LALATL/boxscore.html
> Kobe Bryant: 11 pts, 4-16 FGs
> ...


:rofl::rofl2::rofl::clap2:


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

CHECKMATE *****ES!!!!1 lol

*Do not mask your cursing*


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Actually, I might have to give the edge to JJ in a head to head with Kobe:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/games/20080206/LALATL/boxscore.html
> Kobe Bryant: 11 pts, 4-16 FGs
> ...


Great Post!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Joe Johnson had a hell of a game. I don't see why there is the need to compare him to others playoff performances. They are playing against different teams, different defenses (or non existent defense), so you really can't compare.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

It is going to be interesting to see if the NBA suspends Perkins and Garnett for game 5.:azdaja:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT-- NBA Finals Matchup: Hawks vs Lakers*



ZackAddy said:


> Actually, I might have to give the edge to JJ in a head to head with Kobe:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/games/20080206/LALATL/boxscore.html
> Kobe Bryant: 11 pts, 4-16 FGs
> ...



You either have horrible jokes that you really need to stop with because threads end up with people asking if you are serious OR you have not one clue about bball. I think it is a little of both
:dancingpadlock:


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: OT-- NBA Finals Matchup: Hawks vs Lakers*

Joe Johnson is by far Atlantas best player. If Phoenix had an owner like us who would have spent money that team would be amazing.

They traded away Joe Johnson and Luol Deng, who was a #7 pick, to save money. In the future they would've had Rudy and two future first rounders.

It would be like us kicking butt next year but having to trade away Lamarcus and our #13 to save $$$. I'm so glad we have Paul Allen as an owner, I can't believe some fans saying he was a bad owner the last few years.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Questions for ZacAddy*

How about them Hawks, it would be sweet if they beat Boston and Philly stopped Detroit, think it will happen? I know you're on the Atlanta bandwagon this playoff series, are you with them all the way?

Atlanta vs. Utah?

Man if only Portland had made the playoffs, I think we might still be hangin around, even if we played them pesky Lakers.

Oh before I forget.

CHECK you PM's :biggrin:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Questions for ZacAddy*

Why don't you 2 just get a room!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Questions for ZacAddy*

At least spell his SN right :biggrin:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Questions for ZacAddy*



> At least spell his SN right


srsly!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Questions for ZacAddy*



DaRizzle said:


> At least spell his SN right :biggrin:


Gee I thought I the "K" was silent. :lol:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Questions for ZacAddy*

I'm liking my Hawks a lot. Sixers too. I like the Cavs though. Not sure who I'll root for in the Cavs-Hawks series. I'll just sit back and enjoy both teams.

Atlanta-Utah would be the lowest rated Finals ever. Deep down, I want Cavs-Lakers and I want LeBron to stick it to Kobe. That would be sooooo cool.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Questions for ZacAddy*



ZackAddy said:


> I'm liking my Hawks a lot. Sixers too. I like the Cavs though. Not sure who I'll root for in the Cavs-Hawks series. I'll just sit back and enjoy both teams.
> 
> *Atlanta-Utah would be the lowest rated Finals ever. * Deep down, I want Cavs-Lakers and I want LeBron to stick it to Kobe. That would be sooooo cool.


We could have beaten that with a Portland Indiana Finals. I'd kinda like to see Stern spin a Atlanta - Utah series with a straight face. I'm sure he'd be crying about it.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*I'm going back to Boston*

That's where my road trips all began and I've been so excited about this Game 5 between the Celtics and my Atlanta Hawks that I've decided to go. I have the day off so tomorrow my friend and I are gonna fly to Boston and go to the game. I wish I had a Sheed Hawk jersey to wear!

Go Blazers


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: I'm going back to Boston*

Did they really make sheed jerseys for sale? I mean he was a hawk for what? 5 hours?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: I'm going back to Boston*

overboard


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: I'm going back to Boston*

How do I get your life?


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: I'm going back to Boston*

Have fun.

I kind of like Boston, but how can you not root for an 8th seed


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: I'm going back to Boston*



Driew said:


> Did they really make sheed jerseys for sale? I mean he was a hawk for what? 5 hours?


He played one game as a Hawk. In New Jersey. I was there. A young big man playing for the Hawks really impressed me that night. His name was Joel Przybilla.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: I'm going back to Boston*



ZackAddy said:


> He played one game as a Hawk. In New Jersey. I was there. A young big man playing for the Hawks really impressed me that night. His name was Joel Przybilla.


Maybe we can trade Jarrett jack for him!


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: I'm going back to Boston*



ZackAddy said:


> He played one game as a Hawk. In New Jersey. I was there. A young big man playing for the Hawks really impressed me that night. His name was Joel Przybilla.


Oh that's right! He did play a game >_< Forgot about that.


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: I'm going back to Boston*



hoojacks said:


> How do I get your life?


Envy is self-insulting.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: I'm going back to Boston*

so are the hawks your fv team now..dang man


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

*Re: I'm going back to Boston*

ZackAddy, are you cheating on the Blazer??


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

No worries. I'm keeping it real and wearing my Brandon Roy jersey.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with loving basketball. The more you watch other team's, the more you really understand about how good your favorite team is, and the more you know about opponents when they come to town.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm in Boston. Can't WAIT for the game.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

hasoos said:


> There is nothing wrong with loving basketball. The more you watch other team's, the more you really understand about how good your favorite team is, and the more you know about opponents when they come to town.


Totally Agree. Then you also become a more informed posters on the Blazer board and not such a homer!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh well. Was fun to sit courtside but I wish it had been a closer game. Should I go to Game 6? Probably not. Hope the Hawks win though.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

ZackAddy said:


> Oh well. Was fun to sit courtside but I wish it had been a closer game. Should I go to Game 6? Probably not. Hope the Hawks win though.


I'm rooting for the Hawks, too. Garnett is a jerk and I think the Hawks are an exciting team to watch (mainly because of Smith and his crazy athleticism).


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*OT: Boston vs Atlanta*

Tight playoff game going on right now. Think a young team can't make some noise still? Tune in if you can.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: OT: Boston vs Atlanta*

Great series. Atlanta playing with more heart and hustle than anyone else in the playoffs right now.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: OT: Boston vs Atlanta*

I wrote off this Hawks team early, but I'm starting to cheer for them. They remind me of the Blazers.

Horford's playing style is surprisingly similar to Aldridge's.

His jumpshooting and free throw shooting stance are almost EXACTLY the same.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: OT: Boston vs Atlanta*

I'm lovin' it!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Boston vs Atlanta*

I called the Hawks to win this series in 6. Ah well. They'll do it in 7.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: OT: Boston vs Atlanta*

joe johnson is a superstar.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: OT: Boston vs Atlanta*

ray allen is brick-city.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: OT: Boston vs Atlanta*



ZackAddy said:


> I called the Hawks to win this series in 6. Ah well. They'll do it in 7.


Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: OT: Boston vs Atlanta*

What the hell was Rondo doing at the end.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: OT: Boston vs Atlanta*



LameR said:


> Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while.


He called it in the middle of game 3, when they were behind 2-0. Eric, nice call. Hope they do win, even though I like the Celtics, I love seeing an underdog thrive.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: OT: Boston vs Atlanta*

except horford actually rebounds! right now it's tough for me to decide which guy i like better between lama and horford.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: OT: Boston vs Atlanta*



deanwoof said:


> except horford actually rebounds! right now it's tough for me to decide which guy i like better between lama and horford.


Aldridge hits more shots than Horford. He also is better in the low post from what I've seen.

Their outside shooting stroke is just so similar.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: OT: Boston vs Atlanta*

This game was great. Cheering for the Hawks and looking forward to Sunday, which should be a nervous game for the Celtics.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: OT: Boston vs Atlanta*



B-Roy said:


> What the hell was Rondo doing at the end.


You know though it hasn't came up, that was always the concern about the Celtics before the season started. Could they do it with Rondo at PG? He is the weak link.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Boston vs Atlanta*

I'm thinking of going to game 7....


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: OT: Boston vs Atlanta*



ZackAddy said:


> I'm thinking of going to game 7....


Do It man! 

If you need someone to hang out with I could carry your luggage


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Boston vs Atlanta*

I've been to Boston twice this season and both times, the Celtics dominated. I don't want to see them dominate again. Does Atlanta have any chance at all?


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: OT: Boston vs Atlanta*



ZackAddy said:


> I've been to Boston twice this season and both times, the Celtics dominated. I don't want to see them dominate again. Does Atlanta have any chance at all?


Not much of a chance in Boston, but who knows!


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: OT: Boston vs Atlanta*



ZackAddy said:


> I've been to Boston twice this season and both times, the Celtics dominated. I don't want to see them dominate again. Does Atlanta have any chance at all?


Of course they do...but only if you are there to see it!!!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: OT: Boston vs Atlanta*

Don't jinx them! PLZ.


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in the Playoffs*



ZackAddy said:


> I pick the Hawks in 5 games.
> 
> Bookmark this thread.


Prophecy, right?

Go Blazers


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in the Playoffs*

There was never much hope. Just a fool's hope.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Hawks in the Playoffs*



BealzeeBob said:


> Prophecy, right?
> 
> Go Blazers


That "Hawks in 5 games" is my pick for the Hawks in the Finals against the Lakers IF the Lakers make it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^of course it is


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

It's kind of funny but this series reminds me a lot of the series when Denver knocked off Seattle back in the old days, but then it was best of 5. Each team won the home games. Until game the final game.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

This is a lot like the Seattle-Denver series. Boston is going down. None of the Big 3 were in the playoffs last season. Cassell wasn't even there. And Posey got swept. Boston is rusty and Atlanta is hungry. Also- what is happening to Boston is what happened to Dallas last year. Both teams had nothing to play for in the last month of the season. They rested their starters and lost their edge. Atlanta-Cleveland is going to be a great series. Smith and James are kids out of high school playing for their hometown teams.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ZackAddy said:


> This is a lot like the Seattle-Denver series. Boston is going down. None of the Big 3 were in the playoffs last season. Cassell wasn't even there. And Posey got swept. Boston is rusty and Atlanta is hungry. Also- what is happening to Boston is what happened to Dallas last year. Both teams had nothing to play for in the last month of the season. They rested their starters and lost their edge. Atlanta-Cleveland is going to be a great series. Smith and James are kids out of high school playing for their hometown teams.


Reading this I thought Boston was playing now and losing. Sheesh, 7th game will go to home court so Celtics will be moving on not Atlanta. I'll make you a bet, if the Celtics win you have to have a Blazers avatar.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I would be ecstatic if Atlanta can pull it out. KG losing, especially in the playoffs is always a great thing.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

mgb said:


> Reading this I thought Boston was playing now and losing. Sheesh, 7th game will go to home court so Celtics will be moving on not Atlanta. I'll make you a bet, if the Celtics win you have to have a Blazers avatar.


I'll take that bet. If you lose, you have to have a Kobe avatar.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

its win-win..
if atl wins, upsets rule and i dont like the boston at all
if boston wins, it adds another team the lakers would have to go through to win the title


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Do the Hawks have any semblance of a chance without Marvin Williams? He was their top scorer in the last game. Took the pressure off of Joe Johnson. Gosh, I hope Atlanta wins. I can't freakin WAIT for this game. Please, oh please let it be a close game at the very least. A game like that would make me happy. I guess Atlanta blowing out the Cs would be cool too.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

ZackAddy said:


> Do the Hawks have any semblance of a chance without Marvin Williams? He was their top scorer in the last game. Took the pressure off of Joe Johnson. Gosh, I hope Atlanta wins. I can't freakin WAIT for this game. Please, oh please let it be a close game at the very least. A game like that would make me happy. I guess Atlanta blowing out the Cs would be cool too.


Josh Childress isn't too shabby himself.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

ZackAddy said:


> You heard it here first.
> 
> Celtics have no answer for Josh Childress.


This was my very first post about this series. I was wrong about them winning the series in 6, but clearly, they had no answer for Childress in Game 6. Will he start in Marvin's place and dominate?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ZackAddy said:


> I'll take that bet. If you lose, you have to have a Kobe avatar.


Now wait a min, nothing would make me agree to a Kobe avatar. I have my standards! If you want some Atlanta player or something ok for a short period.

Here I was trying to help you get rid of your Kobe avatar and you try to pay me back by giving it to me!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

This is the most I've been excited about a Game 7 since the 2003 Game 7 between the Mavs and Blazers.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Hawks are going to get blown out.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

26 points? 26 points???


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

***** Boston. They are playing a team..*

they should have swept. They shoulden't even be in this position. They didn't even win the Hawks on the road and they still act they are all high and mighty. Still talkin trash. Dosen't impress me at all.:smoothcriminal:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Atlanta looks lost


----------



## drinking_rogue (May 4, 2008)

*Re: **** Boston. They are playing a team..*

Agreed. They have a lot of trash talking douche bags on that team. If only the Hawks could pull off an upset, but that won't happen. Paul Pierce needs to get punched in the face, am I right?

:azdaja:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: **** Boston. They are playing a team..*

Barely beating Seattle back in 91, was an ominous sign. 

Barely beating the Hawks is a bad sign for the Celtics.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: **** Boston. They are playing a team..*

yap. i hate them.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: **** Boston. They are playing a team..*

I woke up about 15 minutes ago, and started watching. I'm amazed at how cocky the Celtics are. The behind the back passes and whatnot. You have 3 all-stars, won 66 games, and got taken to game 7 by a team that won 37 games.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ZackAddy said:


> 26 points? 26 points???


Make that 36 after 3.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: **** Boston. They are playing a team..*

Were the Celtic fans really chanting "USA" when Zaza was at the free throw line? Or did I miss hear it?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: **** Boston. They are playing a team..*



Hap said:


> Were the Celtic fans really chanting "USA" when Zaza was at the free throw line? Or did I miss hear it?


You have to admit, that is pretty cool! This is OUR game, not those smelly Euros!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: **** Boston. They are playing a team..*



Hap said:


> Were the Celtic fans really chanting "USA" when Zaza was at the free throw line? Or did I miss hear it?


Mmmm... fresh xenophobia on a spring day in Boston.


----------



## drinking_rogue (May 4, 2008)

*Re: **** Boston. They are playing a team..*

Boston has a lot of bigots and low class individuals. Not a big surprise.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

No. 43.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm really glad I didn't spend thousands of dollars to go to the game.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: **** Boston. They are playing a team..*



Hap said:


> Were the Celtic fans really chanting "USA" when Zaza was at the free throw line? Or did I miss hear it?


You didn't mishear that.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

KG is such an ***....


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The Hawks played scared today. They never even had a chance.

They moved the ball so well in game 6, it's amazing that the same team showed up to play today.

Their offense was stagnant, and the looks they did get just didn't drop.

Atlanta did expose some of the Celtics weaknesses. After this series, I'm not confident that Boston is going to waltz through the East.


----------

